# Measurements of a 75 gallon tank?



## BillyVille

Im going to go after work and buy a sheet of strofoam to begin my custom background and I was wondering if anyone know the inside measurent of the back wall on a 75 gallon tank? Thanks[/i]


----------



## okiemavis

It sort of depends on the tank, however a standard 75 gallon is 48 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 21 3/8 (L x W x H). Here's a site that lists standard aquarium measurements:

http://www.alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm


----------



## BillyVille

Hey thanks, yea I knew the outside measurements. But I figured the inside would be different, and I was just wondering if anyone knew right off hand. But thanks man!


----------



## okiemavis

Again, it depends on your tank- if it's glass, tampered glass, etc. Just subtract the thickness of your glass from the overall area though and you'll be good!


----------



## herefishy

Tanks are not made of tempered glass. Be careful putting styrofoam in your tanks as some styrofoam products contain formaldehyde. Not good for fish unless you wish to preserve them.


----------



## BillyVille

I went to lowes and bought a big sheet of styrofoam, well it was called something else


----------

